# Looking for Gamers in Hampshire



## CharlesRyan (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm looking to start a new campaign, and while I have a few interested players lined up, I'd like to recruit two or three more. If you're interested, read on. If not, but you might know someone who is, please pass this on.

The setting is medieval fantasy. And by "medieval," I mean "medieval," in the sense that it's set in a slightly fantasyish version of Europe around the time of the crusades. A backdrop of real places and real events and the feeling of the real medieval world, but not in a sense that's slavish to history (or requires any detailed knowledge of it).

The system is basically d20 (with a bit of Ars Magica thrown in), but with lots of homebrew.

I expect the style of play to be very story and character based, but with a ton of action to drive things along. Expect horror elements, lots of intrigue, and the need to think on your feet--along with a very healthy dose of fighting for your life. Definitely not hack-and-slash, but not a snore-fest either!

I have in mind a story arc that I expect to run 40 to 60 sessions in length--a year or two of play. So I'm hoping to find players to whom a lengthy, dedicated campaign is appealing.

The first adventure will be something of a prologue, setting up some elements of the backstory and using pregenerated characters. This will give the players a chance to check out the game and better understand the rules and character options before commiting to a long campaign.

Given obligations with children, we'll probably have to play on Friday evenings, and it will probably be every other week. I imagine that the prologue adventure will start in early May. That'll give us a couple months of play to get things established just in time for the summer con/holiday season to come along a mess it all up.

I live near Alton, about half an hour or so from Farnham, Basingstoke, and Winchester, and just a little further from Southampton and Portsmouth.

If this sounds interesting, let me know. I can ply you with more additional info than you probably actually want!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish I could squeeze it in, Charles - I'm in Southampton.  I hope you find some good players!


----------



## CharlesRyan (May 1, 2007)

Update: It now appears that the game will be played in Liss, which is a little closer to Portsmouth, a little further from Basingstoke, and about the same distance from the other towns mentioned in my first post.

And, because the move to Liss will occupy our time for a few weeks, it's now likely that we'll start the campaign in July rather than May.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 9, 2007)

Too far away from me, which is too bad - I'd love to have joined in.

Good luck in finding people!


----------



## CharlesRyan (Jul 31, 2007)

Just a quick bump, as I expect to get started in a couple weeks and could still use 1 or 2 more players. . . .


----------



## CharlesRyan (Aug 6, 2007)

And here's a nifty map of gamers in the UK; you'll find a pin for me in Liss: http://www.frappr.com/ukroleplayers


----------



## hildebar (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello Charles,

Your campaign sounds great - are you still looking for players - I live just a few minutes away down the A3...

Hildebar.


----------

